

My best life hack - groundCode
https://medium.com/life-hacks/1bfe5f86fb21

======
jshakes
It's sad that things like remembering birthdays is considered a 'life hack'

~~~
basicallydan
That wasn't listed as a life hack.

| here’s a list of strengths I’ve noticed in my team over the past few weeks
(and how that strength helps our team do its best work):

| ...

| - Remembering to celebrate birthdays and other important life moments (makes
our team feel connected)

| ...

His 'life hack' is to recognise and celebrate peoples' strengths in his
community. One or more of those people, it seems, is great at remembering
birthdays, and he recognised this.

Also, you may want to say that what he's doing isn't a life hack either, but
remember who his audience is ;)

~~~
coldtea
> _Remembering to celebrate birthdays and other important life moments (makes
> our team feel connected)_

If you don't do it genuinely, then how is it anything else than hypocrisy?

I mean if you don't care enough for the guys at the team to remember their
birthdays in the first place?

~~~
reeses
Hypocrisy is not inherently bad. Hypocrisy is the acknowledgement of the
importance or relevance of a value without the discipline or will to act
according to that value. That does not invalidate the value.

~~~
coldtea
Hypocrisy can be good if the result is a better world. I.e a hypocritical
politician tells people to reduce their carbon footprint, while he wastes as
much energy as one man can. If people follow him, then the net result of the
hypocrisy is good.

But this is not such a case IMHO. This is a case of using hypocrisy to achieve
a personal goal. It might make the team feel better, but it's not because
he/she genuinely likes the team, but because he merely wants the team to feel
better for business purposes.

That's a kind of "leaky hypocrisy" (akin to "leaky abstractions"). If he/she
doesn't genuinely care for the team, it will show in any occasion it can, i.e
when under stress, when firing people, at chances of promotion etc.

------
tachion
Forgive me, but I am watching a lot of 'The Office' recently and I cant resist
- this looks like Michael's Scott blog entry ;)

------
awesselius
Then have a look at Sean Stephenson and his talk about power connecting.

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc0hoPfawuU>

------
ewoodrich
I have a similar mindset, but I see it less at being an apparently benevolent
manifestation of selfishness, and more as a recognition that minor positive
social interactions have a positive, cascading effect.

Discussion about "atmosphere" and "work environment" as contrast between
employers is common, but the most effective way to transform the space is by
acknowledging these basic human traits, and making an effort to promote a
positive work (and social) environment.

You may be surprised how this can have a multiplying effect, and increase the
perceived work dynamic overall.

------
goyalpulkit
An interesting experiment. I wonder if pointing out the weakness (constructive
criticism) might be helpful as well.

